# برنامجprimavera v5



## صناعي75 (1 يوليو 2007)

أرجو المساعدة بحصولي على برنامج بريمافيرا 5 للضرورة القصوى له ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة ياريت الى عتده برنامج برميفيرا 5 يرفعه على اى موقع ويجيبهولنا او الى عنده لنك تحميله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
وجدت هذه الروابط في الموقع المشار اليه لاحقا 
لكنني لم احمل البرنامج منها بعد 
جرب لعلها تنفعك وتصل لمبتغاك واعلمني بالنتائج 

Primavera Enterprise 5.0
http://rapidshare.com/files/9397107/Primavera_5.0_with_serial___license.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9374658/Primavera_5.0_with_serial___license.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9380092/Primavera_5.0_with_serial___license.part3.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/9386632/Primavera_5.0_with_serial___license.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9389773/Primavera_5.0_with_serial___license.part5.rar.html
pass:www.allislam.net
مع تحيات 
شبكة كتاب العرب
برامج وكتب طبية وهندسية وبرامج منوعة


----------



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

اخي لقد بحثت ايضا في المواقع ووجدت كورس تعليمي انزلته اليوم كموضوع جديد كي يلفت نظر المهتمين وتعم الفائدة يمكنك الرجوع اليه في نفس الملتقى


----------



## صناعي75 (9 يوليو 2007)

الى الاخت ام نورا
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لفعل الخير


----------



## eng_mostafaa (9 يوليو 2007)

اللى الاخت نورا جزاكى الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## agaa (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للأخت ام نورا على الروابط

تحياتي


----------



## eng_mostafaa (15 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة انا حملت برنامج برمفيرا 5 ولما جيت اعمله install فى اخر عملية الاعداد فى تنزيل sql طلعلى رسالة خطأ Database faield مش عارف ايه الحل يا ريت الى يعرف يقولى ضرورى مع العلم انى شغال على windows vista


----------



## gelgamish (30 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة الخير ... منو بيكم يحمل برنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار الخامس على موقع غير الرابدشير ... وله من كل الامتنان ومن الله ان شاء الاجر والثواب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يوليو 2007)

على حد علمى أن بريمافيرا 5 لا يعمل على windows vista ويعمل جيدا" على windows xp
وهذة المعلومة متأكد منها
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## fact_book (31 يوليو 2007)

PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
PRIMAVERA V.5 
http://factbook.badongo.com/


----------



## ام نورا (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا fact_ book
بصراحة لم ادخل الموقع لتحميل البريمفيرا ولكني وجدت مجموعة 
مفيدة كما تبدو من الدروس وجاري تحميلها وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## بهاءالدين (5 أغسطس 2007)

اروابط مش شغالة يا جماعة اللى عندة البرنامج يحاول يرفعه وربنا يكرمه


----------



## aymankhedr (11 أغسطس 2007)

حملته وفي حاجه غلط في الداتا باز


----------



## mohajir (17 أغسطس 2007)

fact_book قال:


> PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
> PRIMAVERA V.5
> http://factbook.badongo.com/



السلام عليكم
اخي fact_book الملفات مضغوطة بpass word ايه هي؟ مع وافر شكري​


----------



## mohajir (17 أغسطس 2007)

ام نورا قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
> وجدت هذه الروابط في الموقع المشار اليه لاحقا
> لكنني لم احمل البرنامج منها بعد
> جرب لعلها تنفعك وتصل لمبتغاك واعلمني بالنتائج
> ...



السلام عليكم 
الاخت ام نورا ارجو تحميله علي مواقع اخري مثل MiHD.net او badongo.net اي حاجة عدا rapidshare و megaupload لانها محجوبة عن بلاد كثيرة حتي تعم الفائدة ويتعاظم الاجر ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## fact_book (17 أغسطس 2007)

www.alhandasa.net


----------



## ام نورا (18 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الفاضل Mohajir
المشاركة منقولة عن احد المواقع العربية ولست انا من رفع الملفات 
وانا ايضا اعاني من التحميل عبر المواقع التي ذكرتها 
ولكن للاسف لا علم لي باسلوب رفع الملفات الى مواقع اخرى 
ولو استطعت فلن اتاخر 
عذرا سامحوني على التقصير وارجو ممن لديه الخبرة ان يقوم باللازم


----------



## mohajir (18 أغسطس 2007)

ام نورا قال:


> اخي الفاضل Mohajir
> المشاركة منقولة عن احد المواقع العربية ولست انا من رفع الملفات
> وانا ايضا اعاني من التحميل عبر المواقع التي ذكرتها
> ولكن للاسف لا علم لي باسلوب رفع الملفات الى مواقع اخرى
> ...



السلام عليكم
الاخت ام نورا 

الطريقة بسيطة جداً ما عليك الا الدخول للمواقع بتاعت الرفع مثل MiHD.net او غيرها وبعدين كلك علي upload وبعدين Browse وبعدين اختيار الملف المطلوب رفعه.
المهم قبل كدا تعملي تقسيم لمجلد للبرنامج بواسطة winrar او winzip عشان يكون مقسم باحجام معقولة يسهل رفعها وما ياخد معاك وقت في الرفع.
وبعد ما تنتهي عملية رفع الملف الاول يعطيك link إحفظيه في في اي مكان ، وتعملي نفس العملية دي للملف اللي بعده الى أخر ملف من الملفات التي قمت بتقسيمها.
بعد كدا اعملي مشاركة او رد على مشاركة و اختاري من اعلى علامة إدخال ربط واضغطي عليها يظهر ليك مربع انسخي عليه الربط الاول وبعدين كرري نفس العملية للروابط الباقية.
بس
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## mohajir (18 أغسطس 2007)

fact_book قال:


> www.alhandasa.net



السلام عليكم 
حبيبنا fact_book 
الهندسة نت هو الباس وورد ولا قصدك مفيد .


----------



## sam_fx (29 أغسطس 2007)

mohajir قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حبيبنا fact_book
> الهندسة نت هو الباس وورد ولا قصدك مفيد .





طيب ماذا عن part 5 وهل هناك cd2


----------



## sam_fx (30 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم Fact_book 
جزاك الله كل خير برنامج رائع جدا وبه خيارات جميلة 

أرجو منكم أو من أخواننا تحميل اي كتيبات تعليمية ولكم الشكر 


سامي


----------



## وائل سلامة (1 أكتوبر 2007)

تحياتي لك وشكرا على جهودك


----------



## sasuki (3 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة الله يخليكن...كفاية روابط لا تعمل و طرق ملتوية في التنصيب والله ضعنا.
اللي عندو برنامج بريمافيرا 5 (Primavera 5 )الرجاء يحط لنا الروابط على شان نحمله و لكم جزيل الشكر و خالص الدعاء من القلب بان يعوض عليكم هذا النفع بالاف امثاله مما تشتهون


----------



## ام نورا (3 أكتوبر 2007)

sasuki قال:


> يا جماعة الله يخليكن...كفاية روابط لا تعمل و طرق ملتوية في التنصيب والله ضعنا.
> اللي عندو برنامج بريمافيرا 5 (Primavera 5 )الرجاء يحط لنا الروابط على شان نحمله و لكم جزيل الشكر و خالص الدعاء من القلب بان يعوض عليكم هذا النفع بالاف امثاله مما تشتهون


الروابط منقولة ليست مجهودي الشخصي 
والطرق الملتوية عبارة لا يستهان بها اعتقد ان من ينوي مشاركة العلم والنفع لا يجب ان يقابل بهكذا تأنيب 
على العموم اهلا بك في ملتقانا ولو تعمقت فيه تعرف ان اعضاءه اسمى من ان يحاولوا الايذاء بطرق ملتوية ....وجزاك الله كل خير 
مازلت بصدد البحث عن البرنامج وساطرحه بمجرد ايجاده


----------



## وائل سلامة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الخير كله يا اخت ام نورا 
لا تهتمي للرسالة الواردة شكرا جزيلا لجهدوك فجهدك عبارة عن صدقة جارية 
تحياتي


----------



## sasuki (4 أكتوبر 2007)

أخت أم نورا عندما أقول ان هناك طرق ملتوية فهذا لا يعني انك انت من يقوم بلوي هذه الطرق-ان صح التعبير-, وانما لقد مللت الطرق الملتوية التي تحول بيننا و بين هذا البنامج والتي وضعا اصحاب حقوق هذا البرنامج (على ما يبدو ).على كل مافي مشكلة سوء تفاهم او بالاحرى سوء فهم منك.
أما بالنسبة للاخ وائل سلامة فهو على ما يبدو يمثل مثال الشاب العربي الذي اذا ما سمع امرأة تقول شيئا فمن المؤكد انه سيؤيدها فيما تقول عله يكسب ودها و الامثلة كثيرة و متنوعة في حياتنا...على كل لسنا هنا انتعاتب و انما لنستفيد و نفيد , و رجاءا مرة اخرى اذا حصلتو على برنامج البريمافيرا5 (primavera 5 ) الرجاء افادتنا به ...والله الموفق


----------



## ام نورا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

sasuki قال:


> أخت أم نورا عندما أقول ان هناك طرق ملتوية فهذا لا يعني انك انت من يقوم بلوي هذه الطرق-ان صح التعبير-, وانما لقد مللت الطرق الملتوية التي تحول بيننا و بين هذا البنامج والتي وضعا اصحاب حقوق هذا البرنامج (على ما يبدو ).على كل مافي مشكلة سوء تفاهم او بالاحرى سوء فهم منك.
> أما بالنسبة للاخ وائل سلامة فهو على ما يبدو يمثل مثال الشاب العربي الذي اذا ما سمع امرأة تقول شيئا فمن المؤكد انه سيؤيدها فيما تقول عله يكسب ودها و الامثلة كثيرة و متنوعة في حياتنا...على كل لسنا هنا انتعاتب و انما لنستفيد و نفيد , و رجاءا مرة اخرى اذا حصلتو على برنامج البريمافيرا5 (primavera 5 ) الرجاء افادتنا به ...والله الموفق[/quote
> شكرا للتوضيح اخي الكريم
> اما بالنسبة للاستاذ المهندس وائل سلامة فهو ارفع قدرا من ان يحاول كسب ودي بهذا الاسلوب هو مثل يحتذى به
> ...


----------



## sasuki (7 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة...انا عندي الـ CD تبع الـ primavera5 و ما عمأقدر شغل البرنامج, لانه و للاسف الشديد عندما يدخل يطلب مني كلمة السر و المستخدم و يظهر لي بعد ذلك ان الاتصال فشل مع اني استخدمت ( pubuser, admin) ان كان في اسم المستخدم او في كلمة السر , افيدوني فانا اكاد ان انفجر


----------



## sasuki (11 أكتوبر 2007)

ماهو رأيكم أن احمل لكم الـ Cd و بعدين انتو تنزلوه عندكم , هم انا راح استفيد منكم في كيفية تشغيل البرنامج و انتم ايضا ستستفيدون من السوفت وير ما هو رايكم ؟؟؟


----------



## أنور خالد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

